

Test Finds College Graduates Lack Skills for White-Collar Jobs - T-A
http://www.wsj.com/articles/test-finds-many-students-ill-prepared-to-enter-work-force-1421432744

======
digikata
I don't think we know what those test results mean unless we also see the test
results of people already in the workforce - and their management!

